# map showing Wild camping locations. North wales presatyn or snowdon



## crbtaylor (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all well its just a year since our purchase of our first motorhome, have covered 4000 miles and had a ball! Out again next weekend but need to know if there Is there such a thing as a map showing Wild camping locations on this site cos I cant find it, or even a list of sites in a particular area. I am looking for somewhere weekend 12 february either on the North wales coast or Snowdon


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 2, 2011)

crbtaylor said:


> Hi all well its just a year since our purchase of our first motorhome, have covered 4000 miles and had a ball! Out again next weekend but need to know if there Is there such a thing as a map showing Wild camping locations on this site cos I cant find it, or even a list of sites in a particular area. I am looking for somewhere weekend 12 february either on the North wales coast or Snowdon


 
Is there a map? Boy, there certainly is   

Head over to the Wild Camping Map & POI Files Forum and you can download what you need from there.

There's an update coming in the Spring which will bump up the number of spots to over 2,300 from the current mark of just under 2,000.

The download includes a KML file to use online with Google Earth, and POI files to allow you to upload the info to all the commonly used types of satnav.

Please make sure you read the 'Read Me' instructions fully before you start.

Have fun.

Regards

Chris


----------



## yearout (Feb 3, 2011)

crbtaylor said:


> Hi all well its just a year since our purchase of our first motorhome, have covered 4000 miles and had a ball! Out again next weekend but need to know if there Is there such a thing as a map showing Wild camping locations on this site cos I cant find it, or even a list of sites in a particular area. I am looking for somewhere weekend 12 february either on the North wales coast or Snowdon


 
hi there if you want a stop over , then old colwyn on the front neer the far end you can stop and its right on the beach, then why not head over to angelsea between newbhough an maltrath you and park up in the woods ,lovely walks , as for the rest look on google earth and have a good look around.
all the best 
tom


----------

